# Vodka



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Has anyone else heard that vodka is supposed to be good for IBS? My Dad read it in a newspaper when he was at work, but couldn't come up with any details for me.I think it means at least half-decent vodka, not the sort of stuff that gets sold in student bars. I once drank a pint of that stuff (before I started getting sick) and it was messy







Anyway, does anyone drink much vodka and how do they get on with it?Wavey


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

maybe it helps in the sense that once you've drunk yourself into oblivion, you don't care too much about the gut pains...







i'd be interested to know whether this has any truth in it...not a big vodka fan, but heyhope you're okay wavey







have a fantastic christmas, and try and keep away from the dressing up boxes...i know what you're like *hehe*take care xXx


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

vodlka rules!!!! I love it














Im lucky in that alcohol doesn`t really give me any major ibs problems so I can drink copious amounts of the stuff and feel fine(ish).At the moment I`m going through a vodlka, diet coke and blackcurrent juice stage- anyone ever tried it? fantastic drink


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Funnily enough i do fine on vodka. Only, im not drinking at the moment because i have got a really horrible cold.







Hopefully it will be gone for christmas. I feel awful.


----------



## contraman (Nov 18, 2002)

Can't speak for vodka, but I do just fine with gin. According to a book I have on Martinis, Philip Goodman and H. L. Mencken would get together occasionally and eat the following during the course of an evening at a number of establishments in New York:KnockwurstBoiled BeefSauerkrautMashed PotatoesCheesecakeWash the aforementioned dinner down with several beers and coffees.Onto the next restaurant:More cheesecakeStrudelMore coffeeMore beerThey finished the evening by having *double* martinis (they must have been completely sauced by this point), Goodman believing that the gin aided in digestion, "oxidizing" the food.Can you imagine what an evening like that would do to the gut of your average IBS sufferer? I am so jealous of people who can eat like that and not suffer the consequences!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Me thinks that anyone that would be for it would be IBS-C. Doubtful there would be any IBS-D people out there saying the same things. Alcohol not all but some has lots of fiber in it, but I caution you in the long run it can be worse not to mention what it does for your health in general. But there will be times when you sitting on the pot or having to retire to bed wishing you will never do that again! And I'm not talking about what it does to your head but to your gut in the long run........


----------



## Lisa03 (Jan 15, 2003)

I was told by my doctor that vodka is supposed to be one of the "safer" drinks. At one point I got so desperate I asked my doctor if its possible to inject alcohol into my bloodstream so I can still have fun when I go out.


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

Some days I wish I could have a nice glass of wine or something, but all of my drugs for the depression caused by IBS say "don't drink alcoholic beverages while taking this medication." Besides, my grandpa was a recovering alcoholic and you know how that can go through the generations... But damn, some days I wish I could just get sauced!!!


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

A supply of Kazakhstani vodka has just showed up at my house, I'll have to experimentWavey


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Stay off that nasty stuff!! I do believe that the clearer the drink, the better it is for you but all alcohol is soooo nasty for "D" ibs'ers. I drank a lot of gin in younger days (it was the only thing that didn't have me running to the loo) and I really believe it was the cause of worse ibs later on. I used to love going out and drinking so I didn't have to think about the ibs (I was so relaxed) but now I can't drink much at all and it makes no difference to my symptoms (except making them worse the next day). Your liver aids in digestion so if you fry it now it'll bite back later.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LOL- Remember what was said earlier about us causing kids to experiment Wavey? Looks like im a bad influence?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

I do good on the vodka too. After all, "The Dude's" favorite drink was a caucasian!







I can't let the big lebowski down now can I?







Rock on and God bless...


----------

